# Water production during inhale/exhale



## JsPLAYn (1/6/16)

So I don't want to stir the pot but I have spoken to other vapers and all experienced the same. Whilst it may not be a concern for many, it may be a concern for some so I have did my own little experiment 

I took a clear bread bag, took a good inhale of vapor and exhaled into the bag and just my exhale produced a whopping tablespoon of what looks like water. 

So my question is based on inhale. The vape we inhale is denser than that of exhale. So if we exhale so much water, Howmuch fo we produce in inhale and where does it go.. It clearly doesn't come out so does it pack on lungs? could it cause issues short term or long term?

Just a thort and shared so I could hear others comments

Thanks

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## J.P (1/6/16)

Read some articles regarding this, you basically absorb the water and pee it out


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/6/16)

The water mostly condenses from air on exhale. You are not inhaling a bunch of water dont worry. There is for the most part no water in e liquid.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Switchy (1/6/16)

Do the same experiment without taking a drag from your vape.
You will find there is still PLENTY of water production on exhale.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (1/6/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/ecigs-water-vapour-and-the-lungs.t15839/

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-water-on-your-lungs-debate.t18907/#post-315792

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (1/6/16)

A tablespoon is 14ml, if it isn't a hyperbole you have to assume that most of that is not from the juice you just vaped, as @Lord Vetinari said the vapor will condense water in the air as it's warm, but also if I'm to understand the nature of PG, PG will also carry out some water/moisture from your body and the air, hence why you should hydrate while vaping, especially big wattage, big volume hits.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (1/6/16)

jsplayn said:


> It clearly doesn't come out so does it pack on lungs? could it cause issues short term or long term?
> 
> Just a thort and shared so I could hear others comments
> 
> ...



Its magic bru, very similar to a well known fact that we dont drown due to showering.
The only substance that seems to "pack on the lungs" is the tars and condensates from cigs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (1/6/16)

Ok awesum.. so now I knw also why I pee so much more since I crossed the 50watts barrier  

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (1/6/16)

Thanks guys.. was just worried for a moment as I 1st noticed exhale thru nose would make my nose wet then I tried blowing up a balloon with vape n saw water in balloon which made me try with a clear bag lol

JsPLAYn'z VAPEquarters


----------



## Stosta (1/6/16)

jsplayn said:


> So I don't want to stir the pot but I have spoken to other vapers and all experienced the same. Whilst it may not be a concern for many, it may be a concern for some so I have did my own little experiment
> 
> I took a clear bread bag, took a good inhale of vapor and exhaled into the bag and just my exhale produced a whopping tablespoon of what looks like water.
> 
> ...


I got the same worries when I started and my wife complained about the 'stache always being damp (not in THAT way you dirty dogs @Cespian and @zadiac !), but yes, your lungs should be damp, and although the amount condensing in the air seems a lot, it's not the same that is condensing in your lungs. And as pointed out, it is absorbed quite efficiently unlike the other components of cigs.


----------



## Cespian (1/6/16)

Stosta said:


> I got the same worries when I started and my wife complained about the 'stache always being damp (not in THAT way you dirty dogs @Cespian and @zadiac !), but yes, your lungs should be damp, and although the amount condensing in the air seems a lot, it's not the same that is condensing in your lungs. And as pointed out, it is absorbed quite efficiently unlike the other components of cigs.



Hey!!! I don't have a dirty mind!

(whispering to myself: "dammit, perfect opportunity missed")

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (1/6/16)

Stosta said:


> I got the same worries when I started and my wife complained about the 'stache always being damp (not in THAT way you dirty dogs @Cespian and @zadiac !), but yes, your lungs should be damp, and although the amount condensing in the air seems a lot, it's not the same that is condensing in your lungs. And as pointed out, it is absorbed quite efficiently unlike the other components of cigs.



Whaaaaaat?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (1/6/16)

Cespian said:


> Hey!!! I don't have a dirty mind!
> 
> (whispering to myself: "dammit, perfect opportunity missed")
> 
> View attachment 56187





zadiac said:


> Whaaaaaat?



Yeah both of you have a post count in the "Dirty Lols" that would make your mothers blush!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (1/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nova69 (1/6/16)

You should have dripped that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

